

Groupon Said to Seek Funding That May Value It at $3 Billion - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-11-07/groupon-said-to-seek-funding-that-may-value-it-at-3-billion.html

======
crasshopper
You can't necessarily apply a marginal price to every share of the company.

